# Sander Source



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Anyone know if something like the this exists in a larger motor driven version?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Is this what you're looking for?? Multiple manufacturers make them.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2081245/29956/Rikon-1-Belt-x-5-Disc-Sander.aspx


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Is this what you're looking for?? Multiple manufacturers make them.
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2081245/29956/Rikon-1-Belt-x-5-Disc-Sander.aspx


$130 LOL I got one from Harbor Freight for less than $20 many years ago. They still carry them and I have only had to replace the belts. I did break the plastic handle that adjusts the "table", for a lack of a better term LOL. I knew it would break in time, so I just popped it so I could get the screw and made a new one from wood.

Not a lot of things I would get from HF but this works very well for my needs.

Found it LOL
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-inch-x-30-inch-belt-sander-2485.html $39.99 regular price.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

There are small portables such as asked for but more expensive than HF version.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Neither fits the bill.
Must be hand held, electric and open without a rigid backing under the paper so it can conform to rounded surfaces.
I may remember something like this to polish crankshafts, so I'll start checking into that.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Got some $$?

http://www.amazon.com/Fein-RS12-70E-PS-Pipe-Polisher-Kit/dp/B002AHLKI2

Metabo and 3m make something similar, though less play available with the belt.

look up "file belt"


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

SaltyTX said:


> Got some $$?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fein-RS12-70E-PS-Pipe-Polisher-Kit/dp/B002AHLKI2
> 
> ...


Jackpot,don't have the $$$, but you've given me a new route to explore.
Thanks


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Oh well, tried to save some money


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

This might fill the bill, Cubera.... still a little 'pricey', though...

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2004533/8308/proxxon-hand-held-belt-sander.aspx


----------

